
Facebook | Username - mshafrir
http://www.facebook.com/username/
======
spencerfry
Interesting! Dots have no significance.

<http://www.facebook.com/spen.cer........fry> is the same as:

<http://www.facebook.com/spencerfry>

~~~
sker
Thanks for pointing that out. I was having a hard time choosing between
_name.lastname_ and _namelastname_.

------
jrnkntl
I couldn't choose my first name; "Jeroen" (common dutch name) saying it was
not available? Odd because there is no profile on facebook.com/jeroen , well,
there are worse things in life.

------
quizbiz
Anyone here planning on registering under a username/alias rather than your
real name?

~~~
mcav
Also, are you planning on putting a dot in it? first.last vs firstlast?

~~~
jkincaid
The dot shouldn't matter. As with Gmail, it looks like it treats it the same
way (try going to Facebook.com/z.uck vs Facebook.com/zuck)

~~~
Dauntless
I tried writing my 3 letter name like : a.b.c so the link would have been abc
. But it still didn't let me unfortunately.

~~~
graywh
There's a minimum length. It probably ignores the periods just like Gmail
does.

------
Edinburger
So...anyone tried to sell one of these yet?

If I was prepared to re-register on Facebook, ask my friends to move over to
the new account and clear my photos, presumably there isn't really any other
reason why I couldn't eBay the vanity URL. I think the most likely problem
would be if Facebook spotted what I was doing and decided to close the
account. Has anyone tried it yet?

EDIT: I see some for sale on Assetize already. Will be interesting to see how
this turns out.

------
Dauntless
It's quite fun to see who took a link, like
<http://www.facebook.com/hacker.news> or <http://www.facebook.com/the.great> .
Well, at least for a few minutes, after which you forget about it.

------
falsestprophet
I got my first.last name, which I share with 3 students at by Big 10 school
and well over 500 members of Facebook.

~~~
Batsu
I got my first.last as well.

If it said I could change it I would have tried a million other things,
though.

~~~
Dauntless
I didn't know I couldn't change it afterwards, so I ended up with something a
bit weird... but lets just not talk about that :P

------
jrockway
Damn, I had been trying to remember this all week, so I could get "jrock", but
I forgot and someone else got it. Of course you know, this means war.

(Oh well, I don't even use Facebook.)

------
migpwr
Were popular names awarded randomly? I went for my name within seconds and it
was already taken. It seems like they would just take all requests and
randomize for a winner...

~~~
shizcakes
Many common first names are taken by facebook employees - including the
facebook.com/andrew above, or facebook.com/brian.

------
staunch
Thanks for the submission. I'm happy to have a username I like.

------
dshah
Was able to get my desired name:

<http://facebook.com/dharmesh>

Oddly, that makes me happy.

------
rms
I was so quick to get my desired username, kfischer, that I didn't even think
of the username I should have taken... rupertmurdochsucks.

------
cpr
And case has no significance. ChrisRyland is the same as chrisryland (and the
same as chris.ryland, thanks to period ignorance).

------
nirmal
Was able to pickup my first name: <http://facebook.com/nirmal>

------
mindhacker
Looks like all the names with the string "php" in them are disallowed.

------
kyro
It's times like these when I am very thankful for my unique name.

~~~
russ
except it's 4 characters =P

------
vaksel
What sucks is that www.facebook.com/username/ doesn't work...wtf

~~~
ashu
This has been fixed.

------
chaosmachine
"awesome" was taken :(

~~~
sgibat
My friends got nicholascage, hamburgers, and thepixies..

~~~
blasdel
I tried hamburgers!

------
robryan
Hmm, kinda sucks my name got taken minutes in.

------
vaksel
google is still available, although I wouldn't register that since I doubt
you'll get to keep it long

~~~
Dauntless
I think dictionary words don't work, I guess maybe google is a verb and isn't
available :P

~~~
graywh
I couldn't find any mention of that in the help, but it sounds like a valid
limitation. Do you know of any supporting documentation?

~~~
Dauntless
I'm just guessing from what I saw. I don't have any supporting documentation,
sorry :). I edited my comment to make it a bit more clear.

------
jrnkntl
"notavailable is not available"

------
Devilboy
Didn't give me the option to use just my first name, I guess I might have just
missed out on it though.

